# Yep Again-(round 400,384)



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would share some newer pics-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats a nice fish ak, forhead looks like a vageen


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thats a nice fish ak, forhead looks like a vageen


Thanks man-Appreciate the kind words....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics AK
hopefully this new photography section has made you feel better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> nice pics AK
> hopefully this new photography section has made you feel better


I'm more than happy to see this being done...

Appreciate the kind words Sir-I hope to improve on the shots once I get some new lighting..


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ok ok ok. you got a cool fish. i never had luck with the fh color. mine are plain and boring. also my pic are also sucky.

an idea for you instead of showing us up teach us your great ways.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hey he's not as ugly as he used to be. you feedin some good stuff or what?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> hey he's not as ugly as he used to be. you feedin some good stuff or what?


True,I have just been bulking him up on raw shrimp lately-And it really helped when I got him into the bigger tank also...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He's got such a chunky/chubby face compared to mine. It's funny. Heh.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> He's got such a chunky/chubby face compared to mine. It's funny. Heh.


Oh just wait until yours gets to this size-It shouldn't look much different really-


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The Sumo wrestler of FH's! Very cool fish, AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> The Sumo wrestler of FH's! Very cool fish, AK!


Thanks Serra-Appreciate the kind words......


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I never get tired of seeing this guy...I have invested in some Flowerhorns again, got a 7" so far and a couple 4"ers ...hope they get huge..keeping posting pics AK!!!!!!!!!!!! orale






























What do u feed that guy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> I never get tired of seeing this guy...I have invested in some Flowerhorns again, got a 7" so far and a couple 4"ers ...hope they get huge..keeping posting pics AK!!!!!!!!!!!! orale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

Glad to see ya get some more of them-Be prepared to seperate down the road though-

My guy gets mainly raw shrimp,Freeze dried krill,plankton,floating pellets,Etc,Etc....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I never get tired of seeing this guy...I have invested in some Flowerhorns again, got a 7" so far and a couple 4"ers ...hope they get huge..keeping posting pics AK!!!!!!!!!!!! orale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

Glad to see ya get some more of them-Be prepared to seperate down the road though-

My guy gets mainly raw shrimp,Freeze dried krill,plankton,floating pellets,Etc,Etc....
[/quote]

Yeah , I been selling them as space gets smaller and aggression grows...started with 10- 1" Red Dragon FH's and 10- 1" King/Kong Flower FH's down to about 5 or so and that 7" ..Thats kool I'm gonna try to vary there food


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> I never get tired of seeing this guy...I have invested in some Flowerhorns again, got a 7" so far and a couple 4"ers ...hope they get huge..keeping posting pics AK!!!!!!!!!!!! orale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-

Glad to see ya get some more of them-Be prepared to seperate down the road though-

My guy gets mainly raw shrimp,Freeze dried krill,plankton,floating pellets,Etc,Etc....
[/quote]

Yeah , I been selling them as space gets smaller and aggression grows...started with 10- 1" Red Dragon FH's and 10- 1" King/Kong Flower FH's down to about 5 or so and that 7" ..Thats kool I'm gonna try to vary there food
[/quote]

N e updates on your little guys?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

gonna take some pics hopefully post them this week....got a couple real nice ones, just had my TUIC 11" trimac mate with my 7" Flowerhorn...got a bunch of fry..hope they make it...can't wait to see what that looks like


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


by the way hows the monster doing?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


by the way hows the monster doing?
[/quote]

Prick as usual-

Eats a ton-Gettin ready to redo his tank-Then I will get some newer pics up of him..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You take some great shots!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> You take some great shots!


Thanks Sir-

I'm starting to get good at it atleast-Still have alot to learn though-Go check out some of the recent threads in the new photography discussion section-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


by the way hows the monster doing?
[/quote]

Prick as usual-

Eats a ton-Gettin ready to redo his tank-Then I will get some newer pics up of him..
[/quote]

good stuff...u can never get bored of seeing a monster like that...so I took the pics now I gotta post them..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


by the way hows the monster doing?
[/quote]

Prick as usual-

Eats a ton-Gettin ready to redo his tank-Then I will get some newer pics up of him..
[/quote]

good stuff...u can never get bored of seeing a monster like that...so I took the pics now I gotta post them..
[/quote]

Have ya got em up yet?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> HAHAHA-Sounds good man-I look forward to seeing them also...Thanks for the update-


by the way hows the monster doing?
[/quote]

Prick as usual-

Eats a ton-Gettin ready to redo his tank-Then I will get some newer pics up of him..
[/quote]

good stuff...u can never get bored of seeing a monster like that...so I took the pics now I gotta post them..
[/quote]

Have ya got em up yet?
[/quote]

hell no...sorry...lazy ass been in the lounge area...got get my focus back over here...goal is to post by Friday fo sho...


----------

